# PB formatage FAT32: 500Go, Volume trop grand??



## groovyjoh (18 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

En tant que nouveau switcheur, je souhaite utiliser mon disque dur externe USB2 de 500go *pour mon IMac 24" ET mon Pc* portable que conserve.

Grace au Forum et au nombreux sujets la dessus, j'en conclus qu'il faut formater mon DD externe en FAT32 (en connaissant les limites de ce  type de formatage).
J'exécute le formatage sur mon PC windows XP par la l'invite de commande (DOS j'imagine), car pas de possibilité de le faire ar les propriétés de disque sous XP(uniquement pour un formatage en NTFS), et impossible par le Mac (lecture seule seulement)

et là, problème: après 3h de "formatage", les 100% atteints, *un message me dit que le volume est trop important pour un formatage en FAT32*!!!!!! Raaaahhh!!! 
(en prime, il n'a rien effacé, il semble qu 'il s agisse seulement de la verification du disque)
*
Ma question à vous: comment puis-je faire????*
Je souhaite pouvoir vraiment l utiliser pour MAC ET PC....y'a -t-il une solution pour un formatage des 500Go en Fat 32? Dois je abandonner l idée?

Merci pour vos lumières!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2008)

groovyjoh a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> En tant que nouveau switcheur, je souhaite utiliser mon disque dur externe USB2 de 500go *pour mon IMac 24" ET mon Pc* portable que conserve.
> 
> ...



Tu le formates en FAT32 *sur le Mac*. 

Pour y parvenir, tu branche ton disque, tu lances "Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque", tu sélectionne ton disque dans la colonne de gauche (la première icône, celle qui s'appelle comme le disque, pas l'éventuelle seconde qui porte le nom du volume montable), puis dans le menu local 'format" qui apparaît lorsque tu cliques sur l'onglet "Effacer", tu sélectionne le format nommé MS-DOS, et ton disque sera en FAT32.


----------



## groovyjoh (18 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu le formates en FAT32 *sur le Mac*.
> 
> Pour y parvenir, tu branche ton disque, tu lances "Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque", tu sélectionne ton disque dans la colonne de gauche (la première icône, celle qui s'appelle comme le disque, pas l'éventuelle seconde qui porte le nom du volume montable), puis dans le menu local 'format" qui apparaît lorsque tu cliques sur l'onglet "Effacer", tu sélectionne le format nommé MS-DOS, et ton disque sera en FAT32.



*
Rapide, on ne peut plus clair, net et précis...un grand merci à toi Pascal 77l!!!*
(ca marche impec'!)


----------



## antro (18 Août 2008)

groovyjoh a dit:


> Je souhaite pouvoir vraiment l utiliser pour MAC ET PC....y'a -t-il une solution pour un formatage des 500Go en Fat 32? Dois je abandonner l idée?
> !



Petite explication technique: Microsoft bride *volontairement *le formattage FAT depuis Windows XP afin de promouvoir NTFS. Win XP ne peut donc pas formatter des disques de plus de 32Go par partition en passant par les outils Microsoft.
La bonne solution est donc celle préconisée par Pascal 77.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2008)

antro a dit:


> Petite explication technique: Microsoft bride *volontairement *le formattage FAT depuis Windows XP afin de promouvoir NTFS. Win XP ne peut donc pas formatter des disques de plus de 32Go par partition en passant par les outils Microsoft.
> La bonne solution est donc celle préconisée par Pascal 77.



Farpaitement exact ! A noter toutefois que ce bridage ne concerne *que* la fonction de formatage, un disque en FAT32 de plus de 32 Go peut parfaitement, ensuite être lu et écrit sous XP.


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2008)

antro a dit:


> Petite explication technique: Microsoft bride *volontairement *le formattage FAT depuis Windows XP afin de promouvoir NTFS. Win XP ne peut donc pas formatter des disques de plus de 32Go par partition en passant par les outils Microsoft.
> La bonne solution est donc celle préconisée par Pascal 77.



Ils sont sympa chez Crosoft  

Le pire c'est que 99% des PC Users ne sont pas choqué ...  

Et en plus ils nous traitent de pigeons avec nos Macs "chers" !


----------



## TheFou (27 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je me permet de remonter un vieux topic parce qu'il touche exactement au problème que je rencontre; je souhaite formater un DDE USB2.0 en FAT32.

Il s'agit d'un Iomega Minimax 500Go.

Je passe par l'utilitaire de disque qui me renvoie ceci :






(Même problème lors d'un formatage en HFS+)

Lorsque je clique sur effacer, un pop-up me prévient :






Est-ce parce que j'ai trop de connectique (5 enfin ça doit paraître dérisoire à certains XD), parce que j'utilise la prise USB frontale ?

Quand il a commencé à formater, il a effacé le seul volume montable qui existait, pour me retourner la même erreur que l'image n°1.

Si vous avez des conseils/infos/astuces, je vous en serai gré.

Bonne soirée à vous 

Si avoir cité la marque est prohibé dans ce cas de résolution, veuillez l'effacer et j'en suis désolé.

Edit :

Bon, j'ai essayé de gruger en lui demandant une partition de &#8230; une part  mais ça ne marche pas non plus, toujours impossible d'allouer de la mémoire, par contre, j'ai remarque que la taille de la partition est de 500,00 giga, jusque là c'est ce que je demande (même que je fixe à 499, il me recolle à 500) et en dessous de "Pour partitionner le disque sélectionné, choisissez un schéma de volume, définissez le nom, le format et la taille de chaque volume, puis cliquez sur Appliquer." est marqué : une nouvelle partition va être créée. Taille : 500,11 Go <- le problème ne viendrait pas de la taille de la nouvelle partition (et/ou du formatage) qui est supérieur a la capacité du disque ? (Qui dans mes souvenirs en contient toujours moins, plutôt que plus )

Dois-je aussi cocher dans les options de partition :  Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR) ? Dans le tuto que je suis on me signale bêtement de le formater en FAT32 pour pouvoir changer son format en autre chose après.


----------



## TheFou (28 Août 2010)

Finalement je suis tombé sur la commande terminal. C'est pas le disque qui propose problème mais l'utilitaire de disque.

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10430235-263.html


----------

